# Nissan Maxima 2000 Fog Lights



## Jku520 (Apr 27, 2004)

Might be a dumb question...but does anyone know how to change the fog lights on a '00 Maxima? I wanna put superwhites or xenon bulbs but I can't figure out how to get to the fog lights to detach them. Any help would be appreciated. Thx. :thumbup:


----------

